# My first Tour de Tucson and 1st Century



## az_will (Jun 11, 2008)

Whew! That was very fun. I have no frame of reference to copare it but it all seemed very well organized and supported to me! I only made silver but it was a great experience for a noob like me.:thumbsup:


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

It was a great ride yesterday, wasn't it? Great to hear that you finished and enjoyed yourself. You're right...the level of support is fantastic in El Tour.

All the wind at the start was tough and slowed me down more than I had expected. I ended up finishing about 20 minutes slower than last year but was (barely!) able to finish in gold so I was happy with that.

Not sure if you heard about the bad crash on Ina around 10:20 M but I came upon the scene probably less than a minute after it happened. Some idiot driver turned left in front of a pack and nailed 10 riders who were flying along that downhill with a tail wind. One rider was face-down and motionless, another was bleeding from the head and two were writhing in pain on the street. According to the paper this morning, the driver got out of his car, surveyed the scene, then took off! Cops are still looking for the bastard, and one rider remains in critical condition.

That aside, it was a great day. I'll take a couple days off from riding but pretty soon I'll be looking forward to next year's ride!


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

*Good ride......too many crashes (as usual in organized riding)*

I was extremely impressed with all the local support and all the traffic control. I've ridden multiple centuries and 100+ mile races but have never had ALL intersections closed......that was great.

Unfortunately, I saw too many crashes, including my riding buddy that went head over heels over a construction pylon. I guess thats what you get when you have thousands of cyclists riding/racing together. We also passed the two wrecks (two main intersections in a row) coming off Sunrise drive (or whatever road that turned into). It was horrible, bikers laying on the ground hooked up to IV's. I can't believe it was jerk who pulled out in front of them then left..........I hope they catch him....rrrrrrrr best of luck to a quick recovery to those involved.

Overall I was impressed and may consider riding again. I was 11 minutes from finishing in Platinum but had stopped to help at a few crashes and somehow got in the wrong line at the start (or didn't get there early enough to line up in Gold).

So can anybody tell me if we were supposed to get our finishers medals at the finish line? I didn't see anybody handing them out. If so, hopefully I can pay to have one mailed to me.

Kudos to the Tour organizers and congrats to those that participated!


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

MJCBH said:


> So can anybody tell me if we were supposed to get our finishers medals at the finish line? I didn't see anybody handing them out. If so, hopefully I can pay to have one mailed to me.


There was a tent off to the side where you had to go to pick up your medal. You can e-mail PBAA and see if they'll mail you one. They seem to be a well-run organization so I don't think it would be a problem for them to send you one.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

The wind at the start (going East) was brutal. Overall, I thought this was the most difficult El Tour I have done to date. This was my fourth. 

The bike traffic seemed to be worse than usual, with large knots of riders riding four or more abreast, and taking up the whole road. My son managed to shave about 30 minutes off of last year's time, and rode much stronger than last year. Next year my youngest son wants to ride. He will be 8.


----------



## shnapper (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats on your first Century, may the force be with you in the future.....


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Don't know if you guys have followed the media coverage of the hit & run involving a number of bicyclists on Ina Rd. at the Westward Look intersection but the police are still trying to find the motorist. If anyone has any information, saw anything or took photos, please contact the Tucson Police Dept. or call 911 if you live in the Tucson area. Here's a link to this morning's newspaper article about this:

http://www.azstarnet.com/sports/268632

Let's help catch this guy!


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> The wind at the start (going East) was brutal. Overall, I thought this was the most difficult El Tour I have done to date. This was my fourth.


This was only my 2nd and this one was much harder than last year for me.... I finished in 5:14......15 minutes slower than last year. Just never had the legs. Report below:

Started towards the back of Platimum and it was fast... I was trying to go my own pace and not go anaerobic, but that put me in the wind, I felt I was going backwards before the first crossing... but I did actually ride across the first crossing, that was really cool!!! 

After the first crossing I get dropped in a cross wind on Nogales.... With another group and several hard pulls and efforts I made it to a giant pack on the frontage road before Kolb and flew down Kolb, that was fun, but just as soon as we hit the first hills I had nothing left... I was the tail end off the back of that big stung out pack....a tandem went by and I was able to get on with a few other singles, I flew for a bit until a guy in front turns off on the side of the road(he had friends on the road), I was on the inside and had to pull off as well....the tandem goes down the road... I was toast and alone again!!! I stagger to the 2nd wash where I stop and refill, but my legs are done.

I crawled up the big hill after the 2nd wash(legs are already cramping) and many, many riders go by until I can only stay with a slower tandem that goes slow up and fast down!! I really was hurting and even wondering if I could finish and just try and refuel. A really fast big pack catches us..... and all is well.... flying down Tangerine, I end up tailed off this group (go figure) before silverbell but finished with a small group and was really happy just to finish!!! 

I never even saw a crash this year and didn't even know about the car incident until Sunday, that is very sad... I hope the guy recovers. 

And a funny thing.... after finishing I'm going by shuttle to the 35 mile start to pick up the car from my friend who helped me at the start...... and I get the first shuttle, which I was the only one (they were being way nice) and just getting on I-10 I realize I don't have the Freaking car key...it is in my bike bag on my seat at the bike check!! So... I have to tell the driver we need to turn around... and this guy is so cool, I apoligize profusely..... And the driver then waits for me to get the key and still takes me to the 35 mile start!!! I was blown away!! 
The El Tour de Tucson rocks!!! 

Wow... way to much info.. I'm sorry this ended up way long.

.


----------



## tukson rider (Jul 13, 2006)

Latest Update on the Hit and Run:

The driver has been identified. No name was released yet because he hasn't yet been arrested.

The driver apparently got a lawyer before coming forward. The man was identified through his attorney.

There is some rumors/eye-witnesses acct saying that the driver may not be the only one at fault, but also that of a road patrol member. This info (supplied by an eyewitness acct) was deleted by the pbaa forum mods because it's an ongoing investigation.

http://www.azstarnet.com/metro/269001


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

tukson rider said:


> Latest Update on the Hit and Run:
> 
> The driver has been identified. No name was released yet because he hasn't yet been arrested.
> 
> ...


It will be interesting to see how this one plays out because there are really two issues: was the driver at fault and did the driver flee the scene of an accident? The second one is going to be hard for him to get out of.....even if it was an accident and he wasn't at fault (which would be a stretch in its own right), he was seen getting out of his car, surveying the damage and then taking off.


----------



## tukson rider (Jul 13, 2006)

True, there's no excuse for fleeing an accident, especially since he was directly involved. Most likely, he panicked.

The more serious issue was the accident itself, whether he was entirely at fault, or partially. Still, because he was the operator of the vehicle, the ultimate responsibility for the control of his vehicle and the descision he made was his.

Arizona is natorious for uninsured drivers, and lead the nation in hit and run accidents. Though, someone who can hire his own attorney, and live in the NE of town should be able to afford at least liabilty ins. He most likey fled because he panicked and was stupid.


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

The actions of this guy make me madder than hell. Although I suppose I only have heard the cyclist's side of the story, the fact that he got out his car to survey the damage and then decided to leave a group of people that he hit lying in the road bleeding is despicable. Now he only comes forward, through his lawyer, when the media decide that this is a story worth pursuing. I'm sure if the media wasn't interested he would have gotten away scott free. Now what is really burning my a$$ is that he will probably get away with some crappy pointless charge when they should be throwing the book at him, throw him in jail and throw away the warden in my opinion. I hope the cyclist who is still critical makes a full recovery and sues this jacktard because that is the severest punishment that the guy will get unfortunately. I also hope the other 9 guys who hit his car consider getting in on the action too. I saw a news report that suggested that "the drivers sight may have been impeded by the bushes in the median", what a crock of sh*t, he hit a group of 60 cyclings taking down 10 of them, this wasn't an object easily obscured by a bloody cactus. Impatient, arrogant a$$hole too important to wait for a once a year charity bicycle ride.

Sorry for the rant, but like I said, this guy is a frickin meff.


----------



## tukson rider (Jul 13, 2006)

Latest Update:

http://www.azstarnet.com/sn/hourlyupdate/269098.php

http://www.tucsoncitizen.com/ss/local/103701.php

The driver is 91 years old. Holy crap! None of my relatives ever lived past 81. How in the world is this guy still behind the wheel?


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

tukson rider said:


> Latest Update:
> 
> http://www.azstarnet.com/sn/hourlyupdate/269098.php
> 
> ...


Did you read this comment from the story you posted:

"WHY CHARGE THE GUY ?
THIS IS A METROPOLIS CITY.
WHAT DO BICYCLISTS EXPECT WHEN THEY ENGORGE THE ROADS WITH THEIR TWO WHEELERS ?
TOO BAD SOME OF THE CYCLISTS THAT WERE HIT DIDN'T DIE.
THAT WOULD BRING THIS RIDICULOUS EL TOUR DE TUCSON TO AN END."

It's people like this that make me think that the human race has no future.

The guy is 91 years old but he certainly seems to have the presence of mind to wipe down his car after hiding it and then lawyer up. Age then seems immaterial, reaching a ripe old age really makes you immune to prosecution?


----------



## Circles (Aug 3, 2005)

*Excellent Tour!*

This was my first El Tour and I must say I had a blast!!! Very organized and the sheer number of riders was amazing. I live up in the Sacramento area and I thought we had an active cycling community up here, but Tucson has a great local cycling scene. My goal was to finish under 5 hours to get the platinum pass for next year and, dang it, I missed it by 4 minutes! I guess next time I show up at 4 a.m. instead of the crazy early 5 a.m. I showed up for this year. One thing I thought was odd, is that in my group, no one really wanted to help with the work up front. Lots of people willing to suck wheels, but not a lot of organization to the groups. I didn't say much because it's not really a "race" so I thought yelling at people to pull through would have been lame. But, I do recommend everyone do this at least once for the experience of seeing that many cyclists in one place.


----------



## tukson rider (Jul 13, 2006)

Latest report on the hit and run
http://www.tucsoncitizen.com/daily/local/104476.php


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

tukson rider said:


> Latest report on the hit and run
> http://www.tucsoncitizen.com/daily/local/104476.php


Holy crap! How on earth could the sheriff's investigation be inconclusive? The man turned in front of oncoming cyclists and witnesses saw him do it. Witnesses saw him get out of the car, survey the scene, and flee. He was identified out of a lineup by one of the victims. His car had severe damage to it, consistent with bicyclists running into it. How the hell can that be inconclusive???


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

azpeterb said:


> Holy crap! How on earth could the sheriff's investigation be inconclusive? The man turned in front of oncoming cyclists and witnesses saw him do it. Witnesses saw him get out of the car, survey the scene, and flee. He was identified out of a lineup by one of the victims. His car had severe damage to it, consistent with bicyclists running into it. How the hell can that be inconclusive???


One thing that is conclusive is he fled the scene of injured people that his car ran into!!! That alone is a crime, right?? I bet though because he is 92, has money and has a history from WWII, he will get off scot free. I hope I'm wrong...

Has anyone heard how the guy that was hit the worst is doing?


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Damn....PBAA posted an update on the victim's condition and he remains in a coma nearly 3 weeks after the accident. This is truly upsetting. Here's a link with some of the details, including info on how to send a note to him, how to donate to a fund to help his family, and how to access the hospital's patient update/status system. Let's all pray for Gary.

http://www.perimeterbicycling.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=3788#3788


----------



## tukson rider (Jul 13, 2006)

More updates on the collision.

He's finally been charged, class 2 felony.

His attorny, Michael Bloom is a well-known, high priced defense attorny. 

http://www.tucsoncitizen.com/daily/local/105596.php

http://www.azstarnet.com/sn/hourlyupdate/272451.php


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

The sentencing for the elderly driver was this morning and I attended. Tucson's TV channel 13 crew was also there so it will be on today's news. Bottom line: no jail time, 3 years of probation, he never drives again and he is to remain in an assisted living center in Georgia. 

The whole thing had nothing to do with the accident that the driver caused but the fact that he left the scene of the accident. The judge felt that since the driver did contact an attorney (2 freakin' days AFTER the accident!!!) he complied with the law's intent that a driver accept responsibility. Never mind the fact that he went home and removed human tissue and bike paint from his car to try to cover up the accident. Whatever. They did mention that a civil suit is going on, that the driver has a $3 million insurance policy, yada yada yada. But the victim with the most serious injuries, the one who was in a coma for 3 months, the one who had multiple brain surgeries, the one who was declared mentally incompetent by the court and now has his wife as his legal guardian because of his brain injury, the one who already has $1.5 million in medical bills hanging over his head.....he had to sit there and watch the driver get off with a slap on the wrist. I was actually crying there in court, the whole thing was so sad. I should also mention that one of the other bicyclists who was injured that day gave an extremely emotional plea to the judge, asking for no leniency in the case. That had to have been so difficult to do, and my hat goes off to him.

I just have a very empty feeling in my stomach now. Damn, damn, damn.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

azpeterb said:


> The sentencing for the elderly driver was this morning and I attended. Tucson's TV channel 13 crew was also there so it will be on today's news. Bottom line: no jail time, 3 years of probation, he never drives again and he is to remain in an assisted living center in Georgia.
> 
> The whole thing had nothing to do with the accident that the driver caused but the fact that he left the scene of the accident. The judge felt that since the driver did contact an attorney (2 freakin' days AFTER the accident!!!) he complied with the law's intent that a driver accept responsibility. Never mind the fact that he went home and removed human tissue and bike paint from his car to try to cover up the accident. Whatever. They did mention that a civil suit is going on, that the driver has a $3 million insurance policy, yada yada yada. But the victim with the most serious injuries, the one who was in a coma for 3 months, the one who had multiple brain surgeries, the one who was declared mentally incompetent by the court and now has his wife as his legal guardian because of his brain injury, the one who already has $1.5 million in medical bills hanging over his head.....he had to sit there and watch the driver get off with a slap on the wrist. I was actually crying there in court, the whole thing was so sad. I should also mention that one of the other bicyclists who was injured that day gave an extremely emotional plea to the judge, asking for no leniency in the case. That had to have been so difficult to do, and my hat goes off to him.
> 
> I just have a very empty feeling in my stomach now. Damn, damn, damn.


Thanks very much for the update. I think I would have cried too. At least this guy won't be driving anymore, but that should have been automatic... Driving off from a scene like that shows criminal action imo, shame on that judge... it seems cyclist get no respect in most cases.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

The report I read said that the driver only loses his license for three years. I know he'll never get another one, but he could. This whole thing just sucks.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> The report I read said that the driver only loses his license for three years. I know he'll never get another one, but he could. This whole thing just sucks.


I think you're right about that....I must have missed that when the judge was giving the terms of the probation. Not sure if you saw the AZ Daily Star's article today about the various civil suits that are active right now. Seems like they're targeting Pima County, trying to blame them for the dangerous traffic conditions and the vegetation in the median that may have limited the driver's line of vision. Kinda makes you wonder what the PBAA will do if the county takes a huge financial hit like that....would the sheriff's department no longer provide officers at the intersections, assist with traffic, lane closures, etc.? Will El Tour be able to survive if Pima County pulls their resources?


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

azpeterb said:


> I think you're right about that....I must have missed that when the judge was giving the terms of the probation. Not sure if you saw the AZ Daily Star's article today about the various civil suits that are active right now. Seems like they're targeting Pima County, trying to blame them for the dangerous traffic conditions and the vegetation in the median that may have limited the driver's line of vision. Kinda makes you wonder what the PBAA will do if the county takes a huge financial hit like that....would the sheriff's department no longer provide officers at the intersections, assist with traffic, lane closures, etc.? Will El Tour be able to survive if Pima County pulls their resources?



Not a chance. PBAA will never get another permit for any event in Arizona if that happens. And if the county or city is successfully sued, all cycling in the area will suffer.

Just look at RAGBRAI. After a successful lawsuit several counties passed resolutions banning the event.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Not a chance. PBAA will never get another permit for any event in Arizona if that happens. And if the county or city is successfully sued, all cycling in the area will suffer.
> 
> Just look at RAGBRAI. After a successful lawsuit several counties passed resolutions banning the event.


You know, I hadn't thought about it that way but you very well could be right. This accident and the lawsuits resulting from it could shut down El Tour entirely. And then the other PBAA events would probably follow suit, El Tour de Phoenix, Tour of the Tucson Mountains, whatever that one in Chochise County is called. Gone! That would really be a shame.


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

I saw on the local news that the figure that the cyclists AND THE DRIVER are suing Pima County for is $56 million. Not really sure how the driver can sue the County unless the police person was proved to be at fault, which as far as I am aware hasn't been mentioned in the court case, perhaps Peter can comment? The median at that stretch of road is fairly uncluttered if memory serves, I will have to have a look next time I ride past. I am totally of the opinion that the driver deserves no financial settlement given his callous and calculated actions. Not only has he deprived a gentleman and his family a normal life but bugger only knows what a suit against the county would bring. I assume that the county has some sort of insurance policy for this but like the previous posters mentioned, no way will PBAA be able to afford the insurance to stage events in the future.

As far as other things I have read about him not being fully cognisant and being in assisted living. The driver probably had more presence of mind post accident than anyone I know, to act in the most self-serving manner imaginable. And what exactly does 'assisted living' mean anyway, some Saddlebrooke-esque country club resort. The guy had presence of mind 7 months ago, but seems to be painted now as some pathetic doddering old man who deserves a bit of leniency.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

idris icabod said:


> I saw on the local news that the figure that the cyclists AND THE DRIVER are suing Pima County for is $56 million. Not really sure how the driver can sue the County unless the police person was proved to be at fault, which as far as I am aware hasn't been mentioned in the court case, perhaps Peter can comment? The median at that stretch of road is fairly uncluttered if memory serves, I will have to have a look next time I ride past. I am totally of the opinion that the driver deserves no financial settlement given his callous and calculated actions. Not only has he deprived a gentleman and his family a normal life but bugger only knows what a suit against the county would bring. I assume that the county has some sort of insurance policy for this but like the previous posters mentioned, no way will PBAA be able to afford the insurance to stage events in the future.
> 
> As far as other things I have read about him not being fully cognisant and being in assisted living. The driver probably had more presence of mind post accident than anyone I know, to act in the most self-serving manner imaginable. And what exactly does 'assisted living' mean anyway, some Saddlebrooke-esque country club resort. The guy had presence of mind 7 months ago, but seems to be painted now as some pathetic doddering old man who deserves a bit of leniency.


From the local media reports, the driver is filing a claim of $25 million against Pima County but it is on behalf of the bicyclists who were injured in the accident. The driver does not seem to be intent on profiting from this at all, but I do question the motivation of the claim he filed. Perhaps it was a part of the plea deal or to bolster his "image of remorse" before the eyes of the court, hoping they would be lenient on him. But I'm just speculating on that.

At the hearing, the driver's attorney stood before a diagram of the accident and explained that there was in fact a traffic cone in the left turn lane that was preventing cars from turning left to cross Ina Road and head north on Westward Look. Apparently the 2 lanes of car traffic had stopped due to a lesser accident that was a little bit further down the road. For some reason, and this was supported by witness accounts, the sheriff's deputy removed the traffic cone that was in the driver's way. She then went over to talk to a motorist who was stopped due to the traffic back-up. Since oncoming car traffic had stopped and the traffic cone was removed, the driver edged forward to make his left turn and supposedly his view of the oncoming bicyclists who were in the bike lane was blocked by the stationary cars. He then nosed into the bike lane but by then it was too late, the bicyclists slammed into his car. This was all explained by the defense attorney so I don't know if it was entirely accurate. But you can see how they are trying to place the blame on the sheriff's deputy....and therefore on Pima County. It should be noted that about a week later the county cleared all foliage from the median, as residents of the Westward Look area had complained for some time that it blocked their view of oncoming traffic when they were trying to make that left turn.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

My wife reminded me that if El Tour collapses, so will the recipient of their fundraising, Tu Nidito (agency serving children with life threatening illnesses). My family knows Tu Nidito well, as my stepson received their services during his battle with cancer. Luckily the boy is healthy now but Tu Nidito was a godsend for us all during a very difficult time. It would be a great loss to the community if Tu Nidito were to close down! That agency depends on El Tour for the majority of its yearly funding so without El Tour I'm sure they would not survive. So these lawsuits could also impact many very sick children and their families as well. This is not a good situation at all.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.bikegaba.org/images/stories/events/gary_stuebe_charity_ride_poster.pdf

Anyone in?


----------

